# Looking for a very simple Walleye recipe.



## CharlieD (Jun 27, 2005)

Picked up couple of them frozen in the store yesterday. Wondering if there is something really simple to do with the whole fish. They are about 1.5 lbs.


----------



## pdswife (Jun 27, 2005)

could you fry them up like trout?  With bread crumbs and butter??


----------



## HanArt (Jun 27, 2005)

You could broil, fry, or bake.

Every year when we go home to Indiana have to visit one certain restaurant that serves an almond-crusted, pan-fried walleye with jalapeno tartar sauce. It's incredible!


----------



## Constance (Jun 28, 2005)

How about cooking it on the grill? My husband did that with some large whole bass, and they were delicious! He just rubbed them with a little lemon and olive oil, sprinkled with salt and pepper, a grilled until just done. 
I love walleye...my husband did some work up north for a while, and he and the bosses did some fishing. He brought home walleye fillets, which we panfried, and they were "finger-lickin' good!"


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jun 29, 2005)

My Step-Dad is an avid walleye fisherman - he usually goes to 3-5 welleye tournaments every year. I'll be seeing him on Thursday or Friday and I'll ask him what other recipes he has. I know he grills, bakes, broils and fries it.

Here are some walleye recipes that might give you some ideas: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&biw=989&q=walleye+recipes


----------



## thumpershere2 (Jun 29, 2005)

Try dipping fillets in egg wash then ground cracker crumbs and pan fry.(yum) Or Rub with a little evoo and salt and pepper and lemon and foil wrap and place on grill or in oven. Also a good beer batter and then deep fry.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jul 3, 2005)

Talked to Pop tonight and he said you can cook walleye any way you want - he prefers his either deep or pan fried. Mom said you could also use any recipe that calls for perch. She also said there was one of the guys they camp with every year at one of the walleye rodeos that uses a cajun spice blend (he won't give out the recipe) and makes blackened walleye. 

So, guess that gives you a lot of options!


----------



## Rob Babcock (Jul 3, 2005)

Deep fried is good, but so is pan fried.  For deep frying I suggest a standard flour & eggwash treatment, then into panko or other bread crumbs.  Crushes saltines also works well.  Deep fry in enough oil to cover.  Tartar sauce or hollandaise is nice with it.

To pan fry, I advise you keep it simple.  A bit of S&P, and perhaps some fresh herbs, is all you need.  Seasoned salt is also good.  Sautee over medium heat in olive oil with a couple pats of butter.  The butter will give you some browning while the olive oil will cook without burning.  

Good luck with your walleyes!


----------



## Constance (Jul 4, 2005)

Michael, your mention of blackened fish reminds me of a divine meal that I ate at a restaurant in Thibodaux, La, many years ago. It was crab dressing stuffed, blackened redfish, and I thought I had died and gone to heaven! 
Don't remember the name of the restaurant, except that it was listed as a 4 or 5 star restaurant in the Playboy restaurant guide.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 4, 2005)

Yeah, I ended up pan frying the whole fish, yum.


----------

